# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing Ltd: Audi RS4 Full Correction - Sprint blue - Swissvax BOS!! ▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*▀▄ Miglior Detailing Ltd: Audi RS4 Full Correction - Sprint blue - Swissvax BOS!! ▄▀*




















This write up is now hosted on our website!!

Please click here for the write up...



Please visit our Twitter page or Facebook Page to see our day to day updates and great photos of stunning cars!!


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

As always, stunning results. God knows how you got your dog to stay still for that photo though!

Rob


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

love it!
great write up and it also matches the color of your ramp


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks great.I hope I can get mine looking as good as that.


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Top job and superb pictures!

Well done


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

looks stunning great work...... Lets hope the sun keeps showing its face :thumb:

Don't have a wool pad in my arsenal, is there some more aggresive than others? gloss it your go to or do you have several, don tknow to much about wool pads.. some advice would be great.:thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Stunning car - beautiful finish - cracking write up !


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice as usual! Great finish and really like the yellow callipers.
And your dogs expression in the polo :lol:


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha, funny doggie!  And absolutely cracking result mate. The final appearance is incredible! Lovely car...

Did you use any pre wax cleanser? :speechles

Mike


----------



## ZetecBex (May 3, 2009)

gorgeous! would love one of those, super write up :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Mike_T said:


> Ha ha, funny doggie!  And absolutely cracking result mate. The final appearance is incredible! Lovely car...
> 
> Did you use any pre wax cleanser? :speechles
> 
> Mike


The finish was refined with Menz 106 FF then IPA'd. Then waxed. When im doing full corrections, i dont tend to use any pre-wax cleanser. If its refined and IPA'd, your good to go.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

123quackers said:


> looks stunning great work...... Lets hope the sun keeps showing its face :thumb:
> 
> Don't have a wool pad in my arsenal, is there some more aggresive than others? gloss it your go to or do you have several, don tknow to much about wool pads.. some advice would be great.:thumb:


yeh, gloss it is my go to be honest. I experimented with a few others like festool but i still keep using my gloss it ones! there on theyre last legs too i think!

Now polished bliss dont stock them, im buggered!

Mind you, its a great excuse to go back to Vegas again to see the boys at Gloss it! haha!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Work , one of the deepest blue i ever seen :thumb:

ps: your unit is getting very good


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

rgDetail said:


> As always, stunning results. God knows how you got your dog to stay still for that photo though!
> 
> Rob


Rob, hes such a poser! every time i pic the camera up, he runs in front of it! like in the first pic!


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Fantastic work there on a very nice car too:thumb:

how do you like the Menz S500??


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic job, just love the depth of shine :thumb: 
That is a gorgeous dog you have there, love the expression on his face, made me chuckle.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

nice one mate :thumb:

those gloss it wool pads are the daddy aint they


----------



## hmi1750 (Apr 23, 2006)

wow! Could dive into that lush blue colour!


----------



## antony_Dannatt (Jun 3, 2008)

Lovely dog you got there I also have a vizsla, they are the most amazing dogs, bit mental tho :doublesho


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Great work as always!

I stocked up with a few wool pads when PB were selling them off cheap 

And your dog needs a Miglior/Swissvax polo for the pictures!!!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Mercury Detailing (Jan 26, 2011)

Great result John

Loving the scissor lift


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

That looks really good. Is that a vizla you have there? looks cool


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Excellent work there car looks stunning


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

That car looks stunning !


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

An awesome finish, lovely colour aswell.


----------



## EsiFlow (Dec 25, 2010)

Wow! I'm seriously impressed. Great facilities, great pictures and a great result! 

I love the BBS CH's in the background too


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

always take time to look at your write ups. Nice photos and explanations as usual and good work.


----------



## S3AN (May 24, 2008)

Great write up and final results. 

Photo of your dog made me chuckle :lol:

Sean


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

fantastic gloss ,1st class work


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Miglior said:


> yeh, gloss it is my go to be honest. I experimented with a few others like festool but i still keep using my gloss it ones! there on theyre last legs too i think!
> 
> Now polished bliss dont stock them, im buggered!
> 
> Mind you, its a great excuse to go back to Vegas again to see the boys at Gloss it! haha!


Thanks, a new retailer was expercted to be announced yesterday.... I saw it in the polishing thread.... coz vegas is a bit to far for to go for a couple of wool pads:lol:

thnks for info..


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great - does it have different brakes on it ?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic results as always and a great read.

So I presume it has carbon ceramic brakes going by the colour of the calipers .

And I see in the background you have it's baby brother to do in what looks like the same colour .


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Stunning write up and the depth of that blue was amazing.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Superb work as always :thumb:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Love this colour and looks extra special after your treatment fella! Well played :thumb:


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

That picture smashes it for me, sick flake pop!


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

That is lush its an awsome colour


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

:thumb:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Lovely job on a cracking car - got one of these in for a full correction in a couple of weeks. I also have a Viszla - what line is that one of yours mate?
Gloss It will now be available from www.elitedetailer.com I think. Is it ok to say that, or is there another deleted post coming?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work. Very nice


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheers guys! I'll answer some of the questions at the weekend!


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

That is a great finish mate very nice.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Superb correction, finish and photos to do justice to your work! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Amazing work again mate, expect nothing less these days of course . 

Absolutely love the unit aswell sets off the whole detail.


----------



## pudzy67 (Nov 2, 2010)

simply amazing great write up


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

gally said:


> Amazing work again mate, expect nothing less these days of course .
> 
> Absolutely love the unit aswell sets off the whole detail.


The unit still isn't how I'd want it! I'm in all day Sunday though so should have some updates for the unit thread soon


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Miglior said:


> The unit still isn't how I'd want it! I'm in all day Sunday though so should have some updates for the unit thread soon


Angle the photos like you do and you'd never know it had the unfinished area!


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow, beautiful work on a stunning car! :thumb:
Also interesting to see the polishing process in detail. What rpm's are u using when polishing the plastic bits with wool and the polishing pad if I may ask?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I probably go up to about 2000rpm on plastics. I'd rather do more passes than worry about generating too much heat with one pass


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

2000 rpm seems to be pretty much. I normally never exceed 1800 when polishing non-plastic panels. I also hear people who won't go over 1000 rpm when polishing bumpers...


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

If you didn't go over 1000 rpm on audi clear coat, you would really see much correction of the deeper marks. 

It depends entirely on the car, the position on the car, if there's any edges etc but 1800 is about right maybe 2000 if conditions allow


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

awsome work mate


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Such... a... nice... colour! Stunning job Sir, done it justice! Love these RS4's! :argie:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Stunning finish! Such a lovely colour.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work there fella


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Stunning work there John :thumb:
Love the write up , the car, and the scissor lift !

Less sore back now 
I've gotta get one of those 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Simply stunning!:thumb:


----------



## lee1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

Unbelievable finish brilliant job!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Eurogloss said:


> Stunning work there John :thumb:
> Love the write up , the car, and the scissor lift !
> 
> Less sore back now
> ...


They are pretty good mate. I love mine. I'm sure there will be a lot more detailers with them by the end of the year judging by how many people ask about it


----------



## George3G (Jun 3, 2009)

Amazing, colour looks gorgeous!


----------



## brightspark (Aug 21, 2010)

brilliant finish to the car and the look on the vizala's face, fantastic breed of dog


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

Lovely dog, good write up and great finish. Now I'll help you out a bit and take those CHs off your hands, you obviously don't want them - i mean, they're just sitting there doing nothing and getting in the way...


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

CoopersE91 said:


> Lovely dog, good write up and great finish. Now I'll help you out a bit and take those CHs off your hands, you obviously don't want them - i mean, they're just sitting there doing nothing and getting in the way...


haha! they will be forsale in a while (mind you...ive been saying that since bloody april!!!)


----------

